# Rainshadow IP845's



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I was trying to figure out how to use a golf grip for a handle. Came up with using a Winn putter grip on a pair of Rainshadow RX7 IP845's, granted that these are not wading rods so they are not the 2 to 3 oz range in weight. They have Alps Titanium guides, a TX16-IS reelseat and that's really about it, just kind of plain and simple.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Grips*

They actually putter grips.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking real good! I like that you used actual golf grips on there instead to give your handles a more unique look rather than the Winn fishing grips out on the market right now. Hopefully they will start offering grips with more patterns than what they do right now. Well done!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Well done indeed. I've wondered for a while now why you don't see more golf grips used on rods. I mean lets be honest most of the patterns on the winn style grips are blah. An iron or driver grip would probably be to small on the front to work with a regular reel seat but a putter should work well.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Silver well done! When I first saw the Winn fishing rod grips I thought that the their golf grips looked better and you proved it. I used to put clubs together and re-grip them, I started using them when they first came out because they were unique and had a good feel. Did you use double sided solvent based tape or epoxy to put them on with?


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice looking gear


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice colors. Very nice looking rods.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Your work is always so clean and nice.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Fishsurfer said:


> Silver well done! When I first saw the Winn fishing rod grips I thought that the their golf grips looked better and you proved it. I used to put clubs together and re-grip them, I started using them when they first came out because they were unique and had a good feel. Did you use double sided solvent based tape or epoxy to put them on with?


Used epoxy to put the handles on but you can use the tape the diameter of the inside of the grip is .59


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very cool looking builds .

How do the golf handles compare weight wise vs cork or EVA? It looks like the outer diameter of the golf grips are a little bigger then most handle materials, is that correct?

Love the clean thread work. Very nice work.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Grips*

These gripes are a little heavier than eva and cork, they are the WinnPro X 1.18 grips, you can't really ream or size these grips due to the inner material, inner dia. is .59" so the grips are really only good for certain size blanks, not really a wader rod but good for a boat rod, I made one for a friend that fishes from a pier in Galveston.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Are you able to cut them to length and turn near reel seat to fit well? Those type grips IMO are inexpensive enough to experiment with.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Grips*



Whitebassfisher said:


> Are you able to cut them to length and turn near reel seat to fit well? Those type grips IMO are inexpensive enough to experiment with.


I trimmed about 1 1/2 inches off and the created a tenon for the reelseat. They around $25 at Golf Galexy.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Silverfox1 said:


> These gripes are a little heavier than eva and cork, they are the WinnPro X 1.18 grips, you can't really ream or size these grips due to the inner material, inner dia. is .59" so the grips are really only good for certain size blanks, not really a wader rod but good for a boat rod, I made one for a friend that fishes from a pier in Galveston.


Thanks for the info .


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Those'll Do! Nicely done


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

nice job!! Looks amazing! I bet they fish wonderfully!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope to find out if work ever slows done.


----------

